# 3 Days And Counting



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

All right, 3 days till we get the chicks! I have a few last minute questions.

Bedding - Our bedding is going to be newspaper under pine shavings. That way, the floor of the dog cage (it's a black tray) won't get stained easily, but the chicks will still have a relatively gripping surface (pine shavings).

Heat lamp - We don't have the money to buy a specialized safe heater, but we are placing the heat lamp on top of the dog cage so it won't be in danger of falling on the chicks and starting a fire.

Light time - It's going to be 90s/80s when we get our chicks, so when should I use the heat lamp? It's 86 degrees right now, and bound to get hotter within three days. Should I turn on the lamp at night only, or day too? Wouldn't that be a little hot? 

Medicine - I vaccinated the chicks against Merek's upon hatch day, but I am still feeding them medicated feed to help prevent coccidiosis. I also ordered a vitamin/stress relieving pack to put in their water. There's only going to be four chicks. So much for safety numbers. What do you think of the medicated feed and vitamins/electrolytes pack? Should I change anything?

All righty, that's all for now. I can't wait for my chicks to come and I will care for them very carefully and as responsibly as I can. I'm excited to see them grow!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Congratulations to you, Wigwam!! You sound like a very responsible young person.☺ The heat lamp is fine,but you may want to go with red bulb as they are calmer and sleep better. The lamp needs to be off the cage so that temp measures 90 degrees and going down by 5 degrees a week. Maje sure the lamp is off to a corner so your babies can get away from it if they get too hot.
Your bedding is fine, that's what I use. I'm not a fan of too many meds are the start. Medicated chick feed is good enough. I use it for 4-6 weeks then wean them to regular chick feed. Mine are all on regular layer feed by 3 months and I've had no problems. 
When you get your chicks show them their water and dunk their little beaks quickly so they learn where it is.
Some of the other members have slightly different opinions, but we're all to the same end, healthy and productive chickens....


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Congratulations to you, Wigwam!! You sound like a very responsible young person.☺ The heat lamp is fine,but you may want to go with red bulb as they are calmer and sleep better. The lamp needs to be off the cage so that temp measures 90 degrees and going down by 5 degrees a week. Maje sure the lamp is off to a corner so your babies can get away from it if they get too hot.
> Your bedding is fine, that's what I use. I'm not a fan of too many meds are the start. Medicated chick feed is good enough. I use it for 4-6 weeks then wean them to regular chick feed. Mine are all on regular layer feed by 3 months and I've had no problems.
> When you get your chicks show them their water and dunk their little beaks quickly so they learn where it is.
> Some of the other members have slightly different opinions, but we're all to the same end, healthy and productive chickens....


Okay! Thank you! I have already bought all the supplies, including red heat bulbs. Do you know when to turn on the heat lamp? As in during day or night? It's going to be hot here.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Do you have a little thermometer to put inside the brooder? If so, go by that 90 degrees the first week decreasing by 5 degrees each week. The chicks will huddle together if they are cold and try to get away from the heat lamp if they are too hot.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Do you have a little thermometer to put inside the brooder? If so, go by that 90 degrees the first week decreasing by 5 degrees each week. The chicks will huddle together if they are cold and try to get away from the heat lamp if they are too hot.


I am getting a thermometer soon. I was planning to use "the formula" (90 degrees the first week, and decreasing 5 degrees every week). But it is going to be 90s outdoors anyways, and we are keeping our chicks in a screened-in porch, so they will still feel the heat of the outside. Any ideas?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wigwam7 said:


> I am getting a thermometer soon. I was planning to use "the formula" (90 degrees the first week, and decreasing 5 degrees every week). But it is going to be 90s outdoors anyways, and we are keeping our chicks in a screened-in porch, so they will still feel the heat of the outside. Any ideas?


I've kept chicks on the screened porch in the summer. You'll need the heat lamp at night. Be prepared to move them inside if there are storms. Rain and storms drop temps significantly, not to mention the wind during thunderstorms. 
The garage is also a perfect place for them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I put the heat lamp to one side and watch the chicks if they stay closer or farther away to tell me how warm they are and adjust the lamp to what they need. I personally would turn it off if it was near 90 degrees. Or make sure they have a heated area to go to.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> I've kept chicks on the screened porch in the summer. You'll need the heat lamp at night. Be prepared to move them inside if there are storms. Rain and storms drop temps significantly, not to mention the wind during thunderstorms.
> 
> The garage is also a perfect place for them.


Thanks. I was planning to move them inside during storms also. Check out my heat lamp setup...I was wondering if it was safe. It's tied to the top of the cage with twine and then reinforced with Duct Tape. The clamp is on the side. Pretty sturdy feel, I was just wondering.


----------

